# World's tallest building



## roamer (May 24, 2007)

I've just been reading about the Burj Dubai, which is going to be the world's tallest building when it is completed next year, passing the one in Taipei, which I think passed the one in Malaysia. It looks as if it is going to be significantly higher than the building in Taipei, and may hold the crown for a while. Apparently nobody has started building anything that is supposed to be taller.


----------



## dubaiguy (Aug 1, 2007)

Wow, that's cool. I hope it is build sturdy. Does Dubai ever get any earthquakes or other storms that would threaten the building?


----------



## Sher (Jul 28, 2007)

Dubai hasnt faced any major threats of natural disasters as such. there are the occassional desert storms but very very mild. In short, Dubai is pretty much a safe country and Burj Dubai ROCKS......


----------



## roamer (May 24, 2007)

Actually, it was the construction workers on the Burj Dubai that I was reading about. They were getting paid $1 per hour, expected to work long hours, through the heat of the day, and often weren't given enough water. Then they were returned to massive hot dormitories without air conditioning, and then some of them decided they didn't have to pay them, either. After all, they can't leave, so why bother? Anyway, it was very bad.

There is a new minister or whatever, and he has instituted a sun break, so all work stops during the hottest part of the day, and took away some construction company's license to import workers because of the abuse. Apparently once that happens, you are out of business. Then they found new jobs for the workers.


----------

